# Angelerlaubnis für Länder



## Bas (7. Juli 2004)

Seas
ich will demnächst mit meinem Cousin zum Angeln fahren. Allerdings habe ich keinen Schein und nichts.. habe 3 wochen in amerika geangelt und so ein bisschen.

Wohne in München. ( Bayern )

Kann mir ma einer sagen in welchen länder ich ohne einen Schein angeln kann und wo es vll von mir aus gute gegenden zum angel gibt!?

danke schon mal

mfg
Bas


----------



## p_regius (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für Länder*

Du meinst wohl deutsche Bundesländer?

Falls Du in der Schweiz angeln möchtest, die Bestimmungen sind von Kanton zu Kanton verschieden, Angelprüfung wird meines Wissens nirgends benötigt, eine Lizenz hingegen meistens schon.
Im Kanton Zürich z. B. gibt es an den 3 grösseren Seen ein Freiangelrecht, d.h. ohne Lizenz darf man mit einer Rute vom Ufer aus ohne Kunstköder/Köderfische angeln.
Super Sache denke ich, v.a. für Jungangler/Neuangler, die einfach mal sehen wollen ob das Spass macht.


----------



## Bas (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für Länder*

Ja ne ich meinte schon andere länder so wie die schweiz eben.. in deutschland braucht man ja glaube ich überall einen schein

mit lizenz meinst du das man sich eine für 1 tag oder so kaufen muss oder!?

aber das mit zürich klingt echt gut ... angel ich eben mit würmen.. das geht doch oder  !?

mfg
Bas


----------



## p_regius (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für Länder*

Mit Lizenz meine ich gekaufte Lizenzen, für Tage oder ein Jahr.
Für den Kanton ZH kannst Du Dich hier informieren und Lizenzen online bestellen (wenigstens für die Kantonsgewässer, vieles ist privat oder so):
http://www.fjv.zh.ch/fischerei/index.htm
Infos zum Freiangelrecht findest Du da auch, hier der Direktlink:
http://www.fjv.zh.ch/fischerei/infos/fischen_imKtZH.htm
Die Seen wo das gilt sind Zürichsee, Greifensee , Pfäffikersee, Türlersee. Der Türlersee ist irgendwas kleineres, die anderen 3 siehst Du auf folgender popeligen Karte:
http://www.bsz-bw.de/eu/map/rkzue.html
für Anfahrts-Routen/-Karten empfehle ich 
http://www.ch.map24.com/
evtl noch http://www.swissgeo.ch

Je nachdem wo Du wohnst könnte der Bodensee (Schweizer Ufer, Kanton St. Gallen) noch interessant sein, weiss allerdings nix darüber.

Ich selber fische am Greifensee, sehr schönes Gebiet mit vielen Naturschutzzonen. Komme im Moment leider eher selten zum Fischen, familiär bedingt.


----------



## Bas (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für Länder*

also kann ich praktisch umsonst an den 3 seen ( zb Greifensee) mit meinem cousin , wenn jeder ne angel hat , vom ufer aus fischen und darf nur keine köderfirsche verwenden.. versteh ich das richtig!?

und wie sieht es mit rechen am bodensee aus!? weis da einer was?

mfg
Bas

edit : Wie sieht das mit Angeln in italien aus .. speziell am meer !? braucht man da ein schein oder ne lizens.. weis da wer was!?


----------

